
Can I interst anyone in a t-shirt or t-shirt concept? - dvans74
http://passportshirts.com
======
dvans74
Hello HN. I am a Graphic designer/Wordpress designer exploring an idea. I
didn't put an SSL cert on the store but I'm curious if you think the idea is
worth pursuing.

